# sorry to be gross: tissue in urine? UPDATE



## bernerdbutt

I went to the bathroom today and when I was finished peeing, I noticed a whitish fleshy thing in the bowl. There was no blood, maybe a couple dots of pink. It was probably the length of a thumb but much thinner. It was stringy clumpy like a heavy period gets, but there was absolutely no blood.

I am not cramping or having any MC symptoms as far as I know. I even threw up this morning (as has become my routine). 

BTW I am positive it was not toilet paper. It looked like biological material. 

Something weird has being going on with my downstairs the past few days. 
I've been thinking I might have a yeast infection. But, I only ever had one before, so I am not super familiar with the symptoms. I don't know if that could be involved...

I am sorry for all the icky details. I am just so stressed all the time that I am going to lose the pregnancy. It is my first, and I am only 9 weeks at this point. So, I am a little freaked. 

If any one has any ideas please let me know.

Thanks so much.


----------



## citymouse

Since you are so worried, I would try to see a doctor.


----------



## Maidenet

Go to the drs huni or even a and e xx


----------



## Jen_xx

I had the same thing in my cm. It was like clumps of white tissue looking matter. 
I am not familiar with noticing it in my urine though. I would seek some advice from your Dr.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

It may be a yeast infection or part of the mucus plug. If it is a yeast infection go get something now as it will get very uncomfortable. Symptoms of a yeast infection include your area feels itchy and dry, a burning sensation thick white discharge like cottage cheese. Just feeling constantly irritated in that area. I have them quite often and it always burn when I pee for some reason. You should go get a culture taken to make sure. I don't believe the tissue came from you urine it probably fell out when you relaxed your muscles.


----------



## Enough

Sounds normal to me. I've had something similar, it is just clumpy cervical mucus/discharge.


----------



## bernerdbutt

It happened again today. I peed, and I noticed a fleshy thing in the bowl. Again, I have no pain or blood. My morning sickness is still raging. So, definitely no loss of symptoms. But, I am passing tissue or something.

I tried to call the doctor today, but I never got a real person only a machine. So, I am guessing the office was very busy. I was so busy at work I never got a chance to call again before they closed. I don't have my first prenatal checkup until 10 weeks (a whole week away). So, I guess I will try calling again and stress like crazy in the mean time.


----------



## jk78

I agree with everyone...call the doctor. I hope for your sake that all it is is a infection that can be treated. When I miscarried at one time I passed the white tissue and it had light pink spots inside it. That was part of the fetus. I am not trying to be negative in any way but please see a doctor. I didnt even start bleeding until almost two weeks later. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and wish you the best luck!! Please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## DollPosse

I get that often and it is just CM. If you are worried though talking to your daoctor is always a good option.


----------



## bernerdbutt

I saw it yet again today in the bowl after I peed. Today, though it was bigger and there was a little pink on the tissue when I wiped. 

I called the doctor, but the earliest I can be seen is tomorrow at 1pm. I am really freaked in the meantime. I will let you all know what they tell me tomorrow. Until then, please send positive pregnancy energy my way.


----------



## Lady_J

Just want you to know im sending positive energy your way and you are in my thoughts. Really hope your appointment tomorrow goes ok. :hugs:


----------



## Girlmom

This happens to me a bit, just CM. But update with what the doctor says!


----------



## bernerdbutt

I went to the doctor today and she said that everything seems totally fine with the pregnancy. 

I was diagnosed with a yeast infection, probably another wonderful manifestation of the hormones raging inside me right now. The doctor said the infection was really bad and that the pink was from my red, sore, raw vulva. Ouch! And, the tissue I saw was just mucus from the yeast infection. Yuck! 

I have medication that should clear it up in two days. Yay!


----------



## bumpbear

Thank goodness baby is okay! 

Boo for the infection but at least it will clear up quickly and you can stop worrying.

You've won all round! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad baby is ok hun, hope your infection clears up quickly x


----------

